# Mail from mexico



## Samlaptop (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anyone know anywhere who can send and forward parcels from online shops from Mexico to USA?


----------



## WilliamAshley (Jul 4, 2015)

You mean like DHL? Really expensive. Try direct post by contacting the shop directly.

mbeglobal.com

This is one example that may help


MX0117 0.00 km
PLAZA HOLLIWOOD LOCAL 9 Y 10 MZNA 1 LOTE 1 COL. SUPER MANZANA 35 CANCUN, QUINTANA ROO , CANCUN, 07705
Mon-Fri:
Sat:
Tel: 0445554152855
e-mail: mx0117 at mx.mbelatam dot com


----------

